# My coolidor build



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

So I'm sick and tired of juggling multiple humidors, so I've set out to build a coolidor to store the bulk of my stash, and just feed it into 1 humidor on the fireplace mantle. well okay 2 humi's but the other one will store infused sticks. 

I placed an order for KL and media bags from PetSmart, and dug around on Wayfair for a cooler because I've had 50 reward bucks floating around on that site for 6 months. Note: DO NOT BUY SHIT FROM WAYFAIR! Everything on that site is way too expensive, including the coolers that go for 25% more than Coleman has listed on their own website >.< I grabbed a 50 qt with wheels even though I'll never use them because it fit into my budget and I only had to pay shipping.





Nothing fancy at all. I then rounded up a bunch of cigar boxes I've been snagging from the B&M everytime I go, to carve up for the kind of shelf/drawer feel I want even though I'll be stacking them.



So after 4 days of some light wood work and waiting for silicon to cure, I've now got something to work with! I silicon'd the plug in the bottom of the cooler, a lid in the very bottom to act as a riser, and part of a lid from a rather nice CAO box that has a magnet in it to make an adjustable riser to make everything stack evenly.



I also had my cigar box-shelve-drawer-thingies seasoning in another container while the coolidor was curing, so they're good to go now too! I also turned an AVO box into a KL/hydrometer/humidifier tray with my not-entirely-but-close-to-horrible woodworking skills.



Then it was just a matter of putting cigars in and Tetris-ing the whole thing together.



And finally add KL and a few other bits! (Ignore the POS analog hydrometer, I had a digital one but it decided to die today, awesome)



I still need to replace the digital hydrometer and I think I might of over-saturated my KL just a touch, but other than that, freaking AWESOME! So glad I finally got off my ass and put this together, plenty enough space to grow, and will serve me well until I build my wineador somewhere down the line.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Well done! Thanks for sharing. I'm going to do a coolidor next.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Matt! I definitely like the way you organized your coolidor. I must admit that after seeing all of your boxes, I said to myself "no way Matt was going to get all that stuff in there",:ask: but you organized it so very well. After seeing what you did I feel that I may need to "re-think" my coolidors. Great job Matt!:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Great build! Which hygro are you going to get? I really like my Western Caliber IIIs


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

very nice, keep up the good work


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Neat ideas!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice Matt, I use old boxes too for makeshift drawers. You're gonna be so happy with your new setup that you'll be looking for coolers on sale soon for your next one - LOL.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

With wheels! That is the best traveldor I have seen so far. 

Thanks for linking this to your other post, I missed this thread at first.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice setup man.. thanks for the pics


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent pics and thread.

Magnets - neat idea.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Nice. I'm considering a gasket sealed Sterilite container that'll fit nicely into the cubby on my ikeaexpedit desk.


----------

